# First Fatty With Q-view



## learning2burn (Jul 6, 2008)

Well the first fatty went pretty well. need to learn the make it thinner with more stuffing,guess that comes with practice. Also learned that different brands of sausage matter to the total outcome of taste as does the wood. Thanks to ALL members for the time and temp notes. I'm just ALL EAT UP WITH SMOKE!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 6, 2008)

The rolling process to have an equal amount of meat to filling does come with time. I'm also in that process of modifying the technique. 

What did ya fill that fatty with? Looked pretty good ...


----------



## learning2burn (Jul 7, 2008)

It was Italian sausage with mushrooms,chopped tomatoes,garlic and a 4 cheese italian blend. it was great. the Italian sausage was not the best brand so i'll adjust that next time. Thanks


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good, what's in 'er? I did the same fat wall fatty my first time too. It takes practice, and I'm willing to keep trying. Every time I screw one up, I eat it myself because I would feel bad if a gave anyone a bad fatty.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 7, 2008)

Learning2Burn,

I hear ya! I wear my smokin' T to the gym the next day. Now people stop avoiding me cause they're worried about catching my flab, and they're hanging out with me cause of the Q!

Smokin',

You're a true servant, a credit to our breed.


----------



## jocosa (Jul 7, 2008)

Still looks good!!   Cap't Dan and Geek with Fire both have great threads about rolling fatties...  should give the thinner wall you're looking for - and it makes the whole process so much easier.

Experimenting with different meats/sausages for fatties is all part of the fun of this...  I've been looking at labels with extra care these days when I'm shopping for sausage for fatties. Fat content has so much to do with the success of a fatty holding together and giving a good firm result.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks great! 
Love your avatar too!


----------

